# HTML mit JDOM erstellen und in JEditorPane zeigen



## philo (30. Aug 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mit JDOM eine HTML Datei geschrieben, nur wenn ich Sie in der JEditorPane anzeige, dann wird auch folgende Zeile gezeigt:

wie bekomme ich die denn weg?

?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

die Klammer "<" ist in der HTML File übrigens vorhanden.

der Internet Explorer zeigt diese Zeile nicht an.

Was soll ich machen?

danke und gruss
philo


----------



## foobar (30. Aug 2004)

Die Processing instruction ?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>, lässt vermuten daß du Xml und nicht Html erzeugt hast. Was sollte man von JDom auch anderes erwarten ? ;-)
Zeig doch mal wie du das "Htmldokument" erstellt hast.


----------



## philo (30. Aug 2004)

hallo und danke,

aber wie sage ich JDOM, dass es html sein soll?

habe jetz einfach mit 


```
outputterHTML.setOmitDeclaration(true);
```

die Deklaration weggenommen. das stört ja keinen Webbrowser und die JEditorPane freut sich auch.

Was wäre nur der richtige Weg mit ordentlich Deklaration?

gruss
philo


----------



## Roar (30. Aug 2004)

hm das liegt nicht an JDom sondern einfach nur dadran dass JEditorPane scheiße ist. bei sun gibts auch schon n RFE dazu, aber die kriegen das wahrscheinlich nie hin :-/


----------



## philo (31. Aug 2004)

???


----------

